# Conseil



## Agrippa II (26 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je possède actuellement un Imac et un MacBook (blanc modèle 2007).
Le MacBook ne me sert que lors de mes séjours en bibliothèques (_de facto_ pour mes recherches, je suis en doctorat en Histoire Antique, donc pas besoin de grandes capacités de calcul).
J'aurais besoin d'un outil me permettant de prendre des notes....... (J'utilise Iwork et Open Office). L'essentiel de mon travail se fait sous mon Imac.
Pensez-vous que l'Ipad puisse être une alternative (poids....) à un MacBook ?
Merci de vos réponses (et pardon si ma question a déjà été posée X fois).
Nicolas


----------



## mashgau (26 Juin 2010)

Je dirais oui pour ton cas, s'il s'agit de notes et non pas de rédiger un mémoire entier dessus, l'ipad sera nickel. Tu auras une super autonomie en plus, et ça soulagera ton dos


----------



## Agrippa II (26 Juin 2010)

mashgau a dit:


> Je dirais oui pour ton cas, s'il s'agit de notes et non pas de rédiger un mémoire entier dessus, l'ipad sera nickel. Tu auras une super autonomie en plus, et ça soulagera ton dos



Merci  oui je rédige sur mon Imac (écran plus grand plus de confort). Et puis si j'ai bien compris il permet aussi de faire des présentations PPS?


----------



## mashgau (26 Juin 2010)

Oui avec l'app qui va bien


----------



## Agrippa II (29 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, bon j'ai craqué sur l'Ipad 32Go. Avec un clavier Apple. Sur les premières impressions c'est un vrai petit ordi nomade qui complète fort bien l'Imac.


----------

